# carroBOT lasser!!! (hipotesis)



## el_mas_mamon (May 31, 2006)

Hola usuarios de forosdeelectronica.com Nesesito ayuda para pasar de hipotesis a teoria para llebarlo a la practica ok!!!

La idea es hacer un robot que funcione con tres lassers o 3leds sencibles(como los que tiene un control remoto y una tele EMISOR-RESEPTOR) 3 motores en circuito cerrado:

  ESTRUCTURA:  
   Sera un circuito cerrado del motor, con un led sensible/fotoresistencia que al ser alumbrado con un Led sensible(emisor)/lasser cierre el circuito, con una compuerta AND para que solo con 1 1 funcione el motor no con 1 0 el motor tendra un 1(VCC 5V) entonces al recibir el otro 1 de el Led y/o lasser me cierre este circuito, para que mueba las llantas del ladoizquierdo, con el led hasta la derecha, para que al alumbrar la derecha, valla a la derecha (moviendo las llantas de la izquierda y no las de la derecha) y hacer lo mismo con el motor de la derecha, compuerta AND KLed y/o fotoresistencia etc(lo mismo con el izquierdo pero esta bes como espejo) despues ira uno al centro, con una compuerta OR para que solo con un 1 que llege, sea capas de cerrar los dos circuitos y el auto balla hacia delante 

Creo que es buena idea, pero....

  DUDAS:  
    Que sera mejor? utilisar un Led emisor y resaeptor como los de un control remoto y una TV

o utilisar fotoresistencias y un lessar?
otra, si algien me pusiese ayudar a armar el diagrama... se lo agradeceria, ya que aun no se como meter la compuerta y el led para que cierre un circuito 

LESMANDO LAS GRACIAS ANTICIPADASMENTE!!
ATT:yo EL MAS MAMON x
BYE ESPERO PRONTA RESPUESTA!!! 8)   

(SOFWARE BW)


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 31, 2006)

Un laser es bonito, pero caro y no justificado.
Un LDR, es factible pero poco practico., sobre todo por la luz ambiente.

Led de infrarojos es lo ideal
 Receptor tipo TV, modelo sharp  IS1U60L o similares casi todos son lo mismo, o desguazando un TV, DVD o un video (coste 0), si es antiguo te emcontraras una cajita metalica, si en mas moderno es como un transistor.
La salida del receptor es una señal TTL
El emisor es un generador de onda cruadrada de 40khz, puedes hacerlo con nand's para activar o desactivar. 
Al modular el led emisor permite un buen rechazo de la luz ambiente y bombillas.

Supongo que utilizaras algun micro?


----------



## el_mas_mamon (May 31, 2006)

hola tiopepe123.

Un micro?
Creo que no, de hecho solo pienso utilizar unos *2 motores* de un veiculo 
de pilas de *5V* (casi 4.5V) y pues compuertas logicas OR (7432), AND 
(7408).

A mi punto de vista esto se puede simplificar para 3 circuitos (unidos) 
sencillos: *por si no me di a entender.....*

1º.- motor derecho (conectado a VCC[5V] y GND comienza a mover un engrane 
externo donde puse una rueda) circuito abierto con una compuerta *AND* que 
decidira cuando sale 1 para cerrarlo o cuando sale 0 para abrirlo(1=motor en 
movimiento; 0=motor sin movimiento) mediante un dispositivo de cambios (0-1) 
controlados (ya sea un led sensible, o los foquitos similares a los de la TV 
emisor y receptor)

2º.-motor izquierdo (conectado a VCC[5V] y GND comienza a mover un engrane 
externo donde puse una rueda) circuito abierto con una compuerta *AND* que 
decidira cuando sale 1 para cerrarlo o cuando sale 0 para abrirlo(1=motor en 
movimiento; 0=motor sin movimiento) mediante un dispositivo de cambios (0-1) 
controlados (ya sea un led sensible, o los foquitos similares a los de la TV 
emisor y receptor)

3º.-Compuerta *OR* que no interumpira las ordenes de las compuertas *AND* 
pero que unira los dos circuitos para que los dos motores funcionen al mismo 
tiempo.

para su mejor interpretacion:
Funcion directa a AND 01= no funciona el motor
Funcion directa a OR 01 = Funcionan los dos motores 
Funcion directa a AND 11 = Funciona un motor, OR no toca VCC y permanece en 0
Funcion directa a OR 11 = Funcionan los dos motores AND
Obviamente me refiero a que la orden de 1 ó 0 llega desde el led similar a 
los de la TV.

*DUDAS??* como puedo hacer para que los leds no se confundan?
osea detecten cuando es una orden para el led01, o para el led02... seria como poner un IP a cada foco (led) para no confundirlos entre si, es lanzar una orden al aire; y como saber que led va a recibirla si no hay nada que lo especifique, entonces, mi pregunta es:

*¿QUE O COMO PUEDO HACER PARA PONERLE UNA FRECUENCIA DISTINTA A CADA LED RECEPTOR?*

osea que debo formar 3 grupos de pares, emisor con receptor ( es como + con -) y ponerles una frecuencia, para poder hacer un control de tres botones (que iran acomodados en un control ergonomico para simular el manejo real de un auto) una para ir hacia delante (con frec. 8HFFH); uno para ir a la derecha (con frec. 6HFFH); otro para ir a la izquierda (con frec. 4HFFH). eh pensado que podria meter REVERSA invirtiendo la polaridar de el motor para que camine hacia atraz, tal y como pasa con un ventilador, VCC del ventilador la conectas a VCC 5V y GND a GND hecha aire hacia delante... Pero si ponemos VCC del ventilador en GND 0V y GND del ventilador a VCC 5V en lugar de aventar ire, jala aire (funciona 
alreves)*¿PASARA LO MISMO CON EL MOTOR DE UN CARRITO DE JUGETE COMO LOS QUE TENGO PENSADO USAR?*


----------



## el_mas_mamon (May 31, 2006)

que onda querido auditorio!!!

Para una mayor comprencion les adjunto las pic de como pienso hacer el bot que les comento, creo que haci sera mas facil de entender 

R= Rueda o engrane externo del Motor
M= Motor 
El que parece LED es un Led receptor, el que al recivir la orden de su mismo Led receptor(misma frec.) cerrara el circuito para cumplir una condicion, mover las ruedas

Ahora que ya se alla el esquema grafico, entienden mas esto, COMO AGO PARA QUE LA ORDEN DE vcc NO AFECTE EL OTRO LED?(vease en la pic 3 name: Detalle.JPG)
Resulta que al salir VCC de 1A y 1B, obtengo en su salida (1Y) VCC (1) que esta conectada a otras salidas.

Nesesito algo que valla endonde se encuentran los puntos verdes en el esquema (Detalle.JPG) que solo deje pasar corriente en la direccion corecta.

Tal y como hace un Bufer de entrada y salida de una pc, solo que seria algo como un bufer de salida, que no deje entrar, pero hasta donde yo se el bufer de entrada y salida esta interno en un PC.

HELP estoy confundido!!!


----------



## Mecatronico (Jun 3, 2006)

En realidad si puedes realizar, con un solo emisor y receptor... la idea es realizar... trenes de pulsos diferetne para en tu caso cada motor... y circuitos logicos que  los detecten... estos NO son secuenciales...  se realizan con memorias hay de distintos tipos.... que  de acuerdo a una señal de reloj.(cada n segundos) ..adquieren datos.... 1....0....1, o... 1...0...0.. o las combinaciones y de acuerdo a la combianacion correcta  se hace que se encienda  algo....  cada salida es un circuito diferente.. es una funcion logica diferente ... aunque  hay maneras o metodos muy complejos... de reducir componentes... pero tmb  puedes leer un poco y  hacerlo  a tu manera... aunque no sea muy eficiente.. pero a final de cuenta funciona....  De hecho  tambien lo puedes realizar con microcontroladores... asi te evitas algunos problemas que podrias tener. 

Bueno tambien logicamente hay que generar estos pulsos... que vas enviar... , por eso es que esto se empieza a volver un poco mas complejo.... 

Te recomiendo leer, algo de diagramas de Moore y Mealy

Quizas  te serviria mas ocuapar un  control remoto  ya hecho y adapatarlo a tu uso..... De eso apenas ando buscando como hacerlo je.


----------



## el_mas_mamon (Jun 8, 2006)

tenia pensado hacerlo muy pero muy sencillo..... con tres leds para evitarme todo eso de trenes y demas.... simplemente hacerlo para que queden abiartos a cualkierseñal de luz (infraroja) y en el contro poner tres botones y en cada boton un led (emisor infrarojo) para que aga una funcion cada led, y haci no mesclarlos todos en uno solo, porque me confundo si lo ago haci como dices, con un solo led, solo nesesito saber como es que funcionan esos led infrarojos(como los de la tv y el control romoto)


y el asunto de los puntos verdes, para que solo pase la corriente y no entre lo solucione con unos simples iodos

falta el control 8S


----------



## Randy (Jun 8, 2006)

No es por desanimarte, pero creo que deberias empezar desde cero, esto es aprender electronica, creeme que te ayudaria a comprender muchos conceptos que aki se ultilizan frecuentemente.
         O puedes comprar un libro ... visita www.robodacta.com



saludos


----------

